# 'Shots fired' in Munich shopping centre, Multiple deaths reported at shooting in Munich shopping mal



## Devil Soul

*'Shots fired' in Munich shopping centre, German police deployed*

17 minutes ago

From the sectionEurope






Image copyrightTIMM KRAEFT
Image captionSeveral people are reported killed
Shots have been fired in a Munich shopping centre and a police operation is under way.

Reports say the area round the shopping centre in the district of Moosach has been sealed off, but details of the incident are sketchy.

Several people are reported to have been killed, the Sueddeutsche Zeitung newspaper quotes police as saying.

The security forces have been on alert after a migrant stabbed five people on a train in Bavaria on Monday.

The authorities had warned of the danger of further attacks.

Reports speak of one attacker. Helicopters are said to be flying over the scene and workers being unable to leave their shops.

Munich police are telling people to avoid the area.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36870874


----------



## Devil Soul

*Multiple deaths reported at shooting in Munich shopping mall*
By Reuters


----------



## F-22Raptor

Up to 15 killed


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

F-22Raptor said:


> Up to 15 killed


Quatsch, until now only one dead and 10 wounded confirmed...


----------



## alaungphaya

Germany’s Muencher Abendzeitung is reporting that up to 15 people have been killed. Again, police have not officially confirmed any casualty figures.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/l...shooting-police-evacuate-shopping-centre-live


----------



## Beny Karachun

Lets see if it was a Muslim immigrant by any chance.


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

This bs is still ongoing...nothing confirmed, okay?


----------



## F-22Raptor

SMS Derfflinger said:


> Quatsch, until now only one dead and 10 wounded confirmed...



I'm reading The Guardians live blog. A German source is reporting that figure.


----------



## alaungphaya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756530740968493057
make of this what you will


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

yes, and the police say something different...but we have maybe another shooting in munich, if this is true, it`s planned.


----------



## CBU-105




----------



## pak-marine

Reports that the gunman is hiding in subway station .. Looks like Another attack on civilians by faggots of baghdadi caliphart


----------



## alaungphaya

I have some family in Germany. Better check on them tomorrow. Bloody hell.


----------



## LadyFinger

What is this chain of events? This is not going on by chance. Getting instigated from somewhere.


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

na, swabia is a little bit distant to bavaria...should be good, but check it better...

the first shooting started in a fast food restaurant...maximal victims offered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

It's the same cycle repeating again and again and again.
Bombing of innocent civilians by the west in the Middle East.Criminal silence on that.
And then these violent reactions by the so called Islamic state.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Alpha BeeTee said:


> It's the same cycle repeating again and again and again.
> Bombing of innocent civilians by the west in the Middle East.Criminal silence on that.
> And then these violent reactions by the so called Islamic state.


Justification for attack coming . . ..already.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Indika

http://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-europe-36870986

18:33


Staff in the shopping centre are still hiding inside, an employee told Reuters news agency by telephone. 

"Many shots were fired, I can't say how many but it's been a lot," the employee, who declined to be identified, said from the shopping centre. 

"All the people from outside came streaming into the store and I only saw one person on the ground who was so severely injured that he definitely didn't survive. 

"We have no further information, we're just staying in the back in the storage rooms. No police have approached us yet." 


*'More than one attacker'*
Posted at18:30
Police say they believe they are dealing with more than one attacker.

And a police spokeswoman told Reuters: "We believe we are dealing with a shooting rampage"


*Eyewitness view from the scene*
Posted at18:26
Eckard Kwerner, a reporter with German television, is close to the scene and described what he saw:

The shopping centre has been cordoned off. Police are everywhere, it's a massive police presence. They're wearing bullet proof vests, automatic weapons, helmets. There's a helicopter hovering above the area. We have seen tweets of scared people fleeing. There are reports of several dead but I can't confirm that.


*'Second shooting in Munich'*
Posted at18:24
A German N-tv reporter in Munich says there are also reports of shots being fired at the Stachus, also known as Karlsplatz, a large square in central Munich, about 5km (three miles) from the OEZ shopping centre. 

The newspaper Die Welt also reports a second shooting.

There are no more details yet.


*BREAKING"Several deaths" in Munich shopping centre shooting*
Posted at18:23
"Several deaths" in Munich shopping centre shooting - police tell German media 


*Map of the scene*
Posted at18:19
Here's a view of the area where the shooting has taken place:

*Transport halted across the city*
Posted at18:19
Munich transportation authorities say they have stopped services on multiple train, tram and bus lines following the shooting.


*Police asking people to stay indoors*
Posted at18:19
Munich police tell people to avoid the area around the shopping centre, to stay indoors, to leave the streets.

 Follow

Polizei München *✔*@PolizeiMuenchen
+++ACHTUNG+++ Meiden Sie die Umgebung um das #OEZ - Bleiben Sie in Ihren Wohnungen. Verlassen Sie die Straße!+++


*'Police operation still ongoing'*
Posted at18:18
ARD reporter Richard Gutjahr is close to the scene and says there are police helicopters in the air and many officers with semi-automatic weapons are turning up.

"The shopping centre is completely cleared. The operation is still ongoing"

Mr Gutjahr added a photograph of armed police officers outside the Olympia shopping centre.


*Locals have been posting images on social media*
Posted at18:06
This tweet reads: "Shots at the Olympia shopping centre. Police in bullet-proof jackets seal off the area."


*What we know so far about the incident*
Posted at18:05
Shots have been fired at a shopping centre in Munich. Here's what we know so far:


Reports say the area around the shopping centre in the district of Moosach has been sealed off, but details of the incident are sketchy.
A major police operation is under way. 
Several people have been killed, the Sueddeutsche Zeitung newspaper quotes police as saying.

*Big operation underway at Olympia shopping centre in Munich - police*
Posted at17:59
A tweet from local police reads: "At the moment we have a large police operation at the Olympia shopping centre. Please avoid the area around the centre."


----------



## Aero

Where is common sense of people these days?  
What innocent people of any country have to with anything for that people are shooting them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756541940871684098


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Justification for attack coming . . ..already.



Call it whatever you want but violence breeds nothing but violence.
I won't shed any crocodile tears on deaths in the west when I'm perfectly fine with the massacares due to airstrikes in the middle east.
I simply can't have selective sympathy for humanity.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Condolences to Germans of all faith who may haev been effected the criminals should be treated with iron fist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756529967576612865


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Show me only one f... bomb with a bundeswehr insignia?!?

@Devil Soul The police plead to stop uploading pictures and videos until the end, it only help the bastards.


----------



## yolo2016

Beny Karachun said:


> Lets see if it was a Muslim immigrant by any chance.



 Germany do it to themselves. I don't when we will learn to leave the muslim world alone, and only look out for our security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Condolences to the German people. Merkel has to go.


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

The shooting at Stachus was a false alarm.


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Justification for attack coming . . ..already.


If you think this is a justification then you have comprehension problems.I can't help you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

This is happening little too frequently...

RIP to dead... my condolences with proud german nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yolo2016

django said:


> Condolences to the German people. Merkel has to go.


Her allowing muslim immigrants is proving to be disastrous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

yolo2016 said:


> *Ladies and gentlemen, first of the Pro terrorists to comment above! *


This is what you do.
Who gave you the aurhority to decide who's with terrorists and whose not ?
Did I justify this attack or did I express happiness over it ?
I gave you the facts which are hard to swallow.Again,I'm sick and tired of this selective outrage and selective sympathy.


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

We don`t know who did it...


----------



## ranjeet

Police is confirming 3 deaths in shopping center. I hope the security forces get to those bastards who carried out this attack before they can kill more. 
Stay strong Germany. 



Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756541324942270464


This is from UK drill not Germany.


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

The a...holes are vanished.

It exist a drill for such bs?


----------



## HAIDER

Again , German police is not doing enough to watch foreigner movement and their worship places.

Rest in peace


----------



## xenon54 out

SMS Derfflinger said:


> yes, and the police say something different...but we have maybe another shooting in munich, if this is true, it`s planned.


RIP to the deceased.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

yolo2016 said:


> Germany do it to themselves. I don't when we will learn to leave the muslim world alone, and only look out for our security.



Germany took in a million muslim refugees even though most of the world knew it was a bad idea. How ungrateful can the muslim world be?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

6 deads...


----------



## Zibago

My condolences to the families of the deceased

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Grahame LucasVerified account* ‏@GrahameLucas  58s58 seconds ago
#*Munich* Reports of separate shooting in city centre are false say German police


----------



## Zibago

Aero said:


> Where is common sense of people these days?
> What innocent people of any country have to with anything for that people are shooting them.


You are asking justification folks who brought slave markets back in fashion


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

alaungphaya said:


> Germany took in a million muslim refugees even though most of the world knew it was a bad idea. How ungrateful can the muslim world be?



History didn't start after the west start taking refugees.
Whose created these refugees in the first place ?
Was it the aliens who bombed the hell out of Muslim lands,destroyed generations upon generations and comitted genocides in search of 'weapons of mass destruction'.Are aliens causing hundreds of civilians deaths in Syria and Iraq ?
Just stop your hypocrisy already.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

But question is how were the attackers able to infiltrate such top noch security measures?


----------



## alaungphaya

Alpha BeeTee said:


> History didn't start after the west start taking refugees.
> Whose created these refugees in the first place ?
> Was it the aliens who bombed the hell out of Muslim lands,destroyed generations upon generations and comitted genocides in search of 'weapons of mass destruction'.Are aliens causing hundreds of civilians deaths in Syria and Iraq ?
> Just stop your hypocrisy already.



Oh f*** off.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Alpha BeeTee said:


> History didn't start after the west start taking refugees.
> Whose created these refugees in the first place ?
> Was it the aliens who bombed the hell out of Muslim lands,destroyed generations upon generations and comitted genocides in search of 'weapons of mass destruction'.Are aliens causing hundreds of civilians deaths in Syria and Iraq ?
> Just stop your hypocrisy already.



First of all, we don`t know, if they are muslims or not...and next, i`m still waiting for your proofs, where we throw bombs?

Probably three shooters.


----------



## yolo2016

alaungphaya said:


> Germany took in a million muslim refugees even though most of the world knew it was a bad idea. How ungrateful can the muslim world be?



This kind of continuous crap and U.S will elect Trump. Sad but very possible.


----------



## Nexus

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Justification for attack coming . . ..already.


well, @Alpha BeeTee is right.


----------



## Aero

Zibago said:


> You are asking justification folks who brought slave markets back in fashion


Can you explain, what you said?


----------



## iPhone

Indians are hoping it's a Pakistani guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Oh boy..


SMS Derfflinger said:


> First of all, we don`t know, if they are muslims or not...and next, i`m still waiting for your proofs, where we throw bombs?
> 
> Probably three shooters.





SMS Derfflinger said:


> First of all, we don`t know, if they are muslims or not...and next, i`m still waiting for your proofs, where we throw bombs?
> 
> Probably three shooters.


----------



## Devil Soul

alaungphaya said:


> Germany took in a million muslim refugees even though most of the world knew it was a bad idea. How ungrateful can the muslim world be?


Yes, lets Bomb the hell out of them...... No i got better idea lets Bomb Democracy @ them....... that will teach them a lesson.... and we will rid of haters


----------



## alaungphaya

yolo2016 said:


> This kind of continuous crap and U.S will elect Trump. Sad but very possible.



And Le Pen in France next year. Why oh why oh why did Merkel let in so many of them last summer?


----------



## Devil Soul

*Sky NewsVerified account* ‏@SkyNews  1m1 minute ago
The latest on #*Munich*: police say there were three attackers; Foreign Office urges people to stay away from the area


----------



## RepublicOk

RIP to the victims..


----------



## Russell

Why do we have to do this every time one of these threads come up?

There is No, Zip, Nada, Zilch - justification for the INTENTIONAL murder of innocents. There can be no 'but'.

We have to condemn it unequivocally.


----------



## ashish1

Kishore said:


> And you must be hoping that he is not a pakistani


I am hoping it should be a pakistani guy, so that Pakistan can again gets attention at world level.


----------



## Zibago

Aero said:


> Can you explain, what you said?


ISIS is the very defination of evil they abduct young girls from the villages that oppose them and sell them as sex slaves in their markets they rule through fear their subjects are their slaves


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Oh boy..



...it`s that all...great


----------



## Indrajith

A simple Questions to all who justify ... Did US come to Middle east .. against Iraq on request of Muslim countries on not , why didnt Muslim countries tell Europe and west to stay away and we will handle , instead they provided the bases and resources

In Syria and Iraq , who is requesting Western countries to bomb isis ....

Idiots and stupids are always on denial and justification for any atrocities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Russell said:


> Why do we have to do this every time one of these threads come up?
> 
> There is No, Zip, Nada, Zilch - justification for the INTENTIONAL murder of innocents. There can be no 'but'.
> 
> We have to condemn it unequivocally.



Oopss..
The west UNINTENTIONALLY killed millions in Iraq+Syria+Afg without even knowing.It just happened.

So it's justified.
Hurrah !


----------



## django

Indrajith said:


> A simple Questions to all who justify ... Did US come to Middle east .. against Iraq on request of Muslim countries on not , why didnt Muslim countries tell Europe and west to stay away and we will handle , instead they provided the bases and resources
> 
> In Syria and Iraq , who is requesting Western countries to bomb isis ....
> 
> Idiots and stupids are always on denial and justification for any atrocities


My dear chap those were undemocratic governments which did not reflect the sentiments of the common man, as for the 2003 invasion of Iraq, the only regional nation actively cheering it on was Israel.Kudos


----------



## Aero

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Oopss..
> The west UNINTENTIONALLY killed millions in Iraq+Syria+Afg without even knowing.It just happened.
> 
> So it's justified.
> Hurrah !


ME countries brought it on themselves, west should not be blamed when people of ME take the bait and start slaughtering each other without thinking that they are destroying their own countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

So Wahabi foot-soldiers attack again, this time in Germany, can someone tell us what Germany did? What does Germany have to do with any of their problems overseas? Is it because Germany arms Kurds in Iraq? I believe only the Iraqi gov't should be armed, to avoid these problems, but more importantly to recognize legitimate government over there, and not a separatist entity. Kurds can have arms to secure their provinces and keep order, they don't need arms to commit offensives or possibly use them against the Iraqi military. 

So strategy in Iraq needs some tweaking. Anyway, it's mind boggling why some nations in the West insist on toppling Assad, just because he's an strategic asset to Russia. Even recently, a terrroist group beheaded a child, and the US government said it would consider pausing aid to that group if it found 'evidence'(as if there wasn't any). This insistence on supporting terrorist groups is going to mean Europe will be hit by some terror attacks, which US doesn't seem to care about. Nor do Saudi Arabia care about repercussions for ordinary Muslims, nor does Israel what anyone in the world thinks. 

The longer we push of the government in Syria restoring order, the worse this will get. RIP to victims and this should allow Western public opinion to pressure our governments on Syria.


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Indrajith said:


> A simple Questions to all who justify ... Did US come to Middle east .. against Iraq on request of Muslim countries on not , why didnt Muslim countries tell Europe and west to stay away and we will handle , instead they provided the bases and resources
> 
> In Syria and Iraq , who is requesting Western countries to bomb isis ....
> 
> Idiots and stupids are always on denial and justification for any atrocities



Yeah I agree..
The muslim population was multiplying rapidly so the muslims decided to have some population control.They requested the US to invade them and bomb their entire cities and civilizations.


----------



## Russell

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Oopss..
> The west UNINTENTIONALLY killed millions in Iraq+Syria+Afg without even knowing.It just happened.
> 
> So it's justified.
> Hurrah !


The west created the instability - so it can't escape blame...but to date Muslims have killed more Muslims than the West, Israel and whatever other bogeyman we'd like to throw up.

Those suicide bombs all across Iraq, weren't done by the West. We scream bloody murder if the West gets close to a mosque...yet, AQ/ISIS and whatever other acronym these bastards want to use...how many suicide attacks have they conducted inside mosques?

It's not that hard to understand...If muslims don't value muslim life...don't expect the 'infidel' to.


----------



## alaungphaya

The Adam Curtis documentary 'Bitter Lake' was very enlightening on the subject of Western intervention in the 'muslim world'.


----------



## Pride

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Call it whatever you want but violence breeds nothing but violence.
> I won't shed any crocodile tears on deaths in the west when I'm perfectly fine with the massacares due to airstrikes in the middle east.
> I simply can't have selective sympathy for humanity.


Future terrorist spotted.. When are you joining ISIS?



iPhone said:


> Indians are hoping it's a Pakistani guy.


Seeing track record.. it is not ruled out by us.


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

When he get some balls...


----------



## Indrajith

Still denial and justification ... but answer my question ... who invited US & Europe to attack Iraq ... who provided the resources and have any of you pointed your fingers on them ...no .... just justifying your crusade in Europe and western countries


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Russell said:


> The west created the instability - so it can't escape blame...but to date Muslims have killed more Muslims than the West, Israel and whatever other bogeyman we'd like to throw up.
> 
> Those suicide bombs all across Iraq, weren't done by the West. We scream bloody murder if the West gets close to a mosque...yet, AQ/ISIS and whatever other acronym these bastards want to use...how many suicide attacks have they conducted inside mosques?
> 
> It's not that hard to understand...If muslims don't value muslim life...don't expect the 'infidel' to.



Why weren't these 'fanatic' Muslims killing each other prior to 9/11 ?
They've existed eversince.

And if the 'infidel' doesn't value muslim then it can only be vice versa.Violence breeds violence.


----------



## Indrajith

django said:


> My dear chap those were undemocratic governments which did not reflect the sentiments of the common man, as for the 2003 invasion of Iraq, the only regional nation actively cheering it on was Israel.Kudos




Then why is your country mate accusing only west but not the other countries who beded with them ... and justifying the terrorist


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Pride said:


> Future terrorist spotted.. When are you joining ISIS?
> 
> 
> Seeing track record.. it is not ruled out by us.



Why lending me the favour of calling me a 'future' terrorist.
Call me a terrorist already.You'll sleep tight.


----------



## Zulkarneyn

RIP to deceased. May you kill the perpetrators fast


----------



## django

Indrajith said:


> Then why is your country mate accusing only west but not the other countries who beded with them ... and justifying the terrorist


My countrymate can speak for his self, I will tell you the Muslim world is sick of Western interventions in their lands, Bush and Cheney egged on by Israel opened a Pandoras box, now unfortunately "chickens have come home to roost"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Take a break all...could be right extremists.


----------



## Indrajith

django said:


> My countrymate can speak for his self, I will tell you the Muslim world is sick of Western interventions in their lands, Bush and Cheney egged on by Israel opened a Pandoras box, now unfortunately "chickens have come home to roost"




And how was German .... a culprit ... have they been in any of the attacks.....

The only mistake they did was to give refuge to some million people


----------



## Nexus

RIP.

i dont understand why Hindus start crying when some Muslim guys kills Europeans ? Western people mocked deaths of Hindus by calling Indians lazy and sloth like in 7/11.


----------



## SOHEIL

SMS Derfflinger said:


> Take a break all...could be right extremists.



They will continue the bs discussion...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Indrajith said:


> And how was German .... a culprit ... have they been in any of the attacks.....
> 
> The only mistake they did was to give refuge to some million people


I am not trying to rationlise these fools, Bush opened a Pandoras box, this is the result


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Indrajith said:


> And how was German .... a culprit ... have they been in any of the attacks.....
> 
> The only mistake they did was to give refuge to some million people



And if it was upto you,you would have let these 'some million people' roast in the hell holes.
It's not about Germany.Western violence never differentiates b/w the innocent and the terrorist.How do you expect the violence from ISIS to differentiate !


----------



## Russell

SMS Derfflinger said:


> Take a break all...could be right extremists.


It could be Neo Nazi groups...but, with what happened in the train...it's natural that most would lean towards Islamic Terrorism.

Of course something like the attack by Anders Behring Breivik in Norway is still a possibility (specially with it being the 5th anniversary today) - though unlikely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Well, this is (one of) the guy(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

alaungphaya said:


> Well, this is (one of) the guy(s).



Dumb idiot threw his life away, I don't understand how such people are brainwashed. No matter what upsets you of policies overseas, you don't bring change through this way, especially something probably not in his hand. It has a lot to do with people living in the Middle East, and the guy doesn't get that it is more within their realm to bring change. 

Hope German police the best in hunting down these criminals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoadRunner401

BERLIN (AP) -- A manhunt was underway Friday for a shooter or shooters who opened fire at a shopping mall in Munich, killing and wounding several people, a Munich police spokeswoman said. The city transit system shut down and police asked people to avoid public places.

"At the moment no culprit has been arrested," Munich police said on social media. "The search is taking place at high speed."

Police said witnesses reported seeing three different people with guns near the Olympia Einkaufszentrum mall.

Munich police spokeswoman Claudia Kuenzel told The Associated Press there were "several dead and wounded" in the shooting. She could not provide exact numbers. The Bavarian Interior Ministry confirmed at least one dead and multiple people hurt.

Munich police spokesman Thomas Baumann told German news agency dpa the attack started at a fast food restaurant in the mall shortly before 6 p.m. local time.

Public broadcaster Bayrischer Rundfunk reported that shops in the center of Munich had closed with customers inside.

Police responded in large numbers to the mall in the northern part of Munich, not far from the city's Olympic Stadium in the Moosach district of the Bavarian capital.

It's the second attack in Germany in less than a week. On Monday, a 17-year-old Afghan wounded four people in an ax-and-knife attack on a regional train near the Bavarian city of Wuerzburg, and another woman outside as he fled. All survived, although one man from the train remains in life-threatening condition. The attacker was shot and killed by police.

The Islamic State group claimed responsibility for the train attack, but authorities have said the teen likely acted alone.

© 2016 The Associated Press.


----------



## Falcon29

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Why weren't these 'fanatic' Muslims killing each other prior to 9/11 ?
> They've existed eversince.
> 
> And if the 'infidel' doesn't value muslim then it can only be vice versa.Violence breeds violence.



You need to go back farther, yes post 9/11 period did exacerbate the situation, but remember nations in region sought religious resurgence , both Saudi Arabia and Iran, and religious influence was spread across region to compete, and more effort/funding went into spreading religion. Before, it was not a religious region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Why is Europe on fire? and NOT USA. Does migration has any role in it?


----------



## Russell

Kathin_Singh said:


> Why is Europe on fire? and NOT USA. Does migration has any role in it?



3.5mil muslims in the US.

50mil Muslims in Europe and that's excluding Turkey.

The US is not perfect...but, assimilation is a lot better than in Europe. There are no muslim ghettos in the US, as opposed to what we see in places like France.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nik141993

django said:


> My countrymate can speak for his self, I will tell you the Muslim world is sick of Western interventions in their lands, Bush and Cheney egged on by Israel opened a Pandoras box, now unfortunately "chickens have come home to roost"


stop sending crazys to kaafir land to fulfil your wet dream of caliphate & everything will automatically stop

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Russell

As per all the major news agencies



> Latest on Munich mall shooting:
> - At least 3 gunmen
> - Parts of city on lockdown
> - German media: At least 6 dead


----------



## WaLeEdK2

No ones sending them. They're going themselves out of the desire for revenge.


----------



## Falcon29

Here is footage, of one of the shooter, he is seen walking near mcdonalds then opening fire on random people taking a walk in the city center:






He is using hand gun, not graphic but sounds might disturb some.


----------



## Juhu

This is not an islamist attack. looks more like 3 retarded german Neonazis


----------



## GiannKall

http://www.vocativ.com/342471/u-s-coaltion-just-dropped-its-50000th-bomb-on-isis/

US just dropped its 50.000th bomb in Iraq and Syria.


----------



## django

nik141993 said:


> stop sending crazys to kaafir land to fulfil your wet dream of caliphate & everything will automatically stop


i am not sending anyone nor do i have dreams about attacking anyone


----------



## Devil Soul

*Daily MirrorVerified account ‏@DailyMirror  6m6 minutes ago*
*'#Munich gunman shouted "f***ing foreigners" before firing shots' *


----------



## Falcon29

WaLeEdK2 said:


> No ones sending them. They're going themselves out of the desire for revenge.



Take revenge for what? What did Germany do besides arm Kurds in Iraq? They are part of anti-ISIS coalition but rarely take part. So are these people upset the people of Mosul under attack(not much btw, it's still somewhat safe)? Then what makes them think attacking random German civilians or police or military for that matter, that have nothing to do with it, going to achieve? They should go take this up to the governments of the region, who care much less than they do, about anyone in the region. Before they take out on people who have to deal with incompetent governments, that the locals support to an extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*'Gunman shouted "f***ing foreigners" before firing shots'*

One of the gunmen screamed “Scheiß Ausländer” meaning “f***ing foreigners”, it’s been reported.

The man was heard shouting the racial slur, according to Bild.de.

There is also reports that a video has been shared of an apparent shooter shouting “I am German”.


----------



## Falcon29

Devil Soul said:


> *Daily MirrorVerified account ‏@DailyMirror  6m6 minutes ago*
> *'#Munich gunman shouted "f***ing foreigners" before firing shots' *



Well if this is true, same concept, they are upset at migrants, in same way some Muslims upset at Westerners, but instead of taking it up with the governments representing them, or the power structure around the globe, they take it out on ordinary people among each other. So the people have legitimate concerns, if they don't want migrants, that's none of anyone's business, it is their right to have such position, but the people exercising concerns in wrong manner.

But, honestly, sometimes I don't blame, the governments are ignoring the people. This is something Arabs are used to(by our governments), but not something Europeans used to. If Europeans are now being ignored, and taking matters into their own hands, then this beginning of new era.

Of course if it is white shooters, you white-haters are going to make such a big deal out of it, and be very racist towards whites, even though it is isolated incident. And you're going to pretend like you're better people. I'm not in no mood to hear Muslim FB friends go on rants against white people, make pro-BLM and pro-Syrian terrorist opposition sentiments, like the idiots that they are, and of course pro-Israel nonsense from them too.

The white hating media will make a big scene out of this, and tell the Europeans they must be punished and bring hundreds thousands more migrants, and keep supporting terrorists in Syria to topple the government, and keep tax money and free submarines to Israel ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juhu

read my Post. They look like german Neonazis ... they speak like german neonazis ... they are ...


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756566064323067908


----------



## Russell

That's a pretty white looking dude...but then again, he could be North African. As a couple of German posters have indicated...Neo Nazi groups are a possibility here. 

Shooter in Norway was upset about immigrants and the liberals enabling them - but he ended up killing almost exclusively 'native' Norwegians. This could be a similar thing.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Falcon29 said:


> Take revenge for what? What did Germany do besides arm Kurds in Iraq? They are part of anti-ISIS coalition but rarely take part. So are these people upset the people of Mosul under attack(not much btw, it's still somewhat safe)? Then what makes them think attacking random German civilians or police or military for that matter, that have nothing to do with it, going to achieve? They should go take this up to the governments of the region, who care much less than they do, about anyone in the region. Before they take out on people who have to deal with incompetent governments, that the locals support to an extent.



They don't care for an individual country. They see the west as a whole as to blame. It's a shame really. If these people actually wanted to inflict damage in the ones causing the root cause to suffering in these countries they would go after gulf Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

WaLeEdK2 said:


> They don't care for an individual country. They see the west as a whole as to blame. It's a shame really. If these people actually wanted to inflict damage in the ones causing the root cause to suffering in these countries they would go after gulf Arabs.



They would reform every government in region, not attack people and start something which won't end without a civil war. Anyway, it doesn't appear to be Muslim shooters. It is something else. Which is sad and isolated, but I know the media will make enormous deal out of it....


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Russell said:


> 3.5mil muslims in the US.
> 
> 50mil Muslims in Europe and that's excluding Turkey.
> 
> The US is not perfect...but, assimilation is a lot better than in Europe. There are no muslim ghettos in the US, as opposed to what we see in places like France.



Are you kidding me, i think the US get their share this year, too...?


----------



## Russell

SMS Derfflinger said:


> Are you kidding me, i think the US get their share this year, too...?


Umm...I'm well aware the US has had it's share of Islamic Terrorism. But, despite Donald Trump and his anti muslim rhetoric...the situation on the ground between Muslims and the average American is a lot different to what it is in parts of Europe right now.

We all know of the problems France is facing - rising extremism (how many attacks in France in the last 18-24 months?) and that's being countered by right wing extremists like Marie Le Pen. Belgium has also had issues. Germany was immune, but the close to million Muslim refugees Germany has taken in has created tension.

What do we think the reason for Brexit was? Posters all over England saying 76mil Turks will join EU...Brexit supporters saying this will control immigration (of course the idiots failed to realise, this will restrict european immigration, not immigration from the rest of the world lol)


----------



## jermankill

very sad RIP


----------



## GiannKall

Still better being in Munich than in Syria


----------



## Devil Soul

*Kim DotcomVerified account* ‏@KimDotcom  3m3 minutes ago
Video purports to show 1 #*Munich* gunman speaking German saying "Ich bin Deutscher" (I'm German). The shooters might not be radical Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Right now, i don`t know what is more worse, an islamic attack or some right extremists as reaction...


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756560655789002752


----------



## Indrajith

We are in a situation that when ever their is a terrorist attack ... our first choice is Muslim and the Muslims also start to defend .... bad but minds are getting prefixed


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

It seems one of them killed himself to avoid the capture.


----------



## alaungphaya

SMS Derfflinger said:


> It seems one of them killed himself to avoid the capture.


So there was more than one?


----------



## monitor

Devil Soul said:


> *Kim DotcomVerified account* ‏@KimDotcom  3m3 minutes ago
> Video purports to show 1 #*Munich* gunman speaking German saying "Ich bin Deutscher" (I'm German). The shooters might not be radical Muslims.





YousufSSG said:


> arey from 74 ships were going to 110 ships in the navy for starters this is good , baad mein 18 frigates bhe karlainge InshALLAH .ab itne funds thore hain kae 15 frigates mangwalein aik saath.





Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756566064323067908





Russell said:


> That's a pretty white looking dude...but then again, he could be North African. As a couple of German posters have indicated...Neo Nazi groups are a possibility here.
> 
> Shooter in Norway was upset about immigrants and the liberals enabling them - but he ended up killing almost exclusively 'native' Norwegians. This could be a similar thing.




Thanks god at least this time apparently no Muslim are involved.


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

It could be over, too, 5 deads are confirmed, for three attackers to less victims.


yes, the police talked about 3 perpretators.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

SMS Derfflinger said:


> Right now, i don`t know what is more worse, an islamic attack or some right extremists as reaction...



So white men react?

Why cant isis react to western bombing in iraq or syria?

How does this work


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Because, they flee to here to get a new life and help...and we at least try it to help?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Devil Soul said:


> *'Shots fired' in Munich shopping centre, German police deployed*
> 
> 17 minutes ago
> 
> From the sectionEurope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image copyrightTIMM KRAEFT
> Image captionSeveral people are reported killed
> Shots have been fired in a Munich shopping centre and a police operation is under way.
> 
> Reports say the area round the shopping centre in the district of Moosach has been sealed off, but details of the incident are sketchy.
> 
> Several people are reported to have been killed, the Sueddeutsche Zeitung newspaper quotes police as saying.
> 
> The security forces have been on alert after a migrant stabbed five people on a train in Bavaria on Monday.
> 
> The authorities had warned of the danger of further attacks.
> 
> Reports speak of one attacker. Helicopters are said to be flying over the scene and workers being unable to leave their shops.
> 
> Munich police are telling people to avoid the area.
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36870874


wonder if our Indian posters have found the Pakistani connection in this one yet? 
@Arsalan @Abu Zolfiqar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yeezy

This was done by a white male. No Muslim connection here. Racists and Indians in shambles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

SMS Derfflinger said:


> Because, they flee to here to get a new life and help...and we at least try it to help?


Daesh is an Asset of Israel, USA and their Arab allies.. their priority is Asad and they are willing to equip dodgy militants who later on join Daesh. some of the above said countries openly support Daesh and their members argue that Iran and Asad are worse than Daesh.. I yet have to see how many attacks Asad or Iran have conducted in West and other part of the world,

sadly for world leaders there is no value for ordinary human life... I though people in the east meant nothing for these people but it seems that even the innocent civilians in the west are seen as a fair game..
I refuse to accept that Daesh cant be eliminated if the world leaders are sincere... it is not even trying to hide.. it openly operates in its occupied territory. unlike Al Qaeda which was long before effectively eliminated after symbolic OBL raid once its usefulness was exhausted



Yeezy said:


> This was done by a white male. No Muslim connection here. Racists and Indians in shambles.


are you sure about that?

show links or give source of this claim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

*Stratfor* ‏@Stratfor
*Munich* police press conf: Were at least 3 shooters carrying “Langwaffen” (larger than handguns). Not officially calling it terror attack.

Weird...it's not an armed robbery...it wasn't 1 'crazy', 'deranged individual' - it was a group of people attacking in a coordinated manner. It's obviously a terror attack. It might not be an act of Islamic Terrorism - but it is without doubt Terrorism.


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756553983250931712


----------



## Yeezy

Irfan Baloch said:


> are you sure about that?
> 
> show links or give source of this claim



The video where the shooter is speaking, he sounds like a native German. There are also reports that he said stuff against Turks and foreigners. The major Germany news channels are reporting this as a mass shooting and suspecting right wing terror.


----------



## Kathin_Singh

No link to islamic terrorism. Confirmed by Authorities.


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

lastofthepatriots said:


> After living in the West...
> Yup Yup. Ban me If you want. Ban me for speaking the fucking truth.



ohh, yet we are in a situation where you get the wine and cheese, too, great hero, who speaking the truth from your warm couch, hmm...probably with a glas wine in the hand...

The video is confusing, the old man is the entire time shouting his version of "s... foreigner", and the other guy is answering in clear German without dialect, at least he is surely born in Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

Kathin_Singh said:


> No link to islamic terrorism. Confirmed by Authorities.


A news source (tweet, link) would be great...thanks in advance.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

SMS Derfflinger said:


> ohh, yet we are in a situation where you get the wine and cheese, too, great hero, who speaking the truth from your warm couch, hmm...probably with a glas wine in the hand...



How many babies will you people kill before feeling any sense of guilt? Are we the animals, or maybe the truth is that you are truly the animals.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

WTF...
Now the locals are also going nuts.

Why would any sane person do this ever?!!


----------



## GiannKall

They dont like immigrants...


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

lastofthepatriots said:


> How many babies will you people kill before feeling any sense of guilt? Are we the animals, or maybe the truth is that you are truly the animals.


And what are you doing against this? Are you joining the armed forces of you country, what pakistan?, or will you canditate for the parliament or will you pray, do you have at least the balls to bomb yourself somewhere in the air, couchpotato?



GiannKall said:


> They dont like immigrants...


We don`t like immigrants who behave like a..holes, that`s all...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Kishore said:


> And you must be hoping that he is not a pakistani



And he is not a Pakistani.

Boooooooo


And he is not a muslim either.

Double booooo for you.

@iPhone 

Definitely a disappointing moment for these guys. No Pakistan or Islam bashing on a tragic event.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Irfan Baloch

lastofthepatriots said:


> Poor Euros. After fucking with every country around the globe, they receive a hand full of dead and want to start crying rivers.
> 
> On a personal level, I grieve with the families.
> 
> On another note, you rabid Euros have killed so many thousands of people, that you are getting a taste of your own medicine. Not a good feeling is it?
> 
> That's why I'm an advocate of peace.
> 
> But, I don't feel for you people. I have been desensitized not to. You pasty Euros kill our peoples in droves. While you sip on your wine and eat your stinky cheese; families and houses get destroyed here in my country. It shouldn't be a surprise that we don't hold any sympathy for you people. We only connect with those that lost their lives, and their loved ones.
> 
> After living in the West, I've realized one thing. As long as it's not one of your own, you don't care. But If it's one of ours, you celebrate and ignore humanity.
> 
> 
> Yup Yup. Ban me If you want. Ban me for speaking the fucking truth.


take it easy.. the feeling is same .. no one is going to ban you

just be mindful of the innocent deaths.. lets NOT become THEM.. then we loose right to complain.

I had an interesting conversation with a white woman who seemed to have woken up in current century by asking me how a human being can plough though people with a truck (nice attack)... I said yea it is tragic but not the first time.. then I gave her examples of Appache gunfootage of mowing down civilians in streets and children in a school van including an AFP journalist also mentioned her the American kill teams that collected teeth and fingers of their victims (including 6 to 10 year old Afghans) they even have their smiling pictures with the dead corpses.... she just immediately shut up and didnt want to talk to me. I finished her off by saying that these subhuman have just reached the west now.. thats the difference,.

remember that gay Afghan mass murderer? yes he was gay and butthurt (lol) that his mexican lovers had given him AIDS.. so he killed them.. no .... the point is.... he was member of Blackwater (G4S).. he must have killed many Afghans or Iraqis while working as an American contractor.. but in the end ... he turned his guns on his gay American lovers .. tragic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch

Seems like the dormant neo-nazi has re - found their mojo.

Neo-nazi... the twin brothers of khawaarji ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Kishore said:


> And you must be hoping that he is not a pakistani


your butthurt is evident.. what a shame..
but hey go join your Indian trolls on youtube and continue to claim it was Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Clutch said:


> Seems like the dormant neo-nazi has re - found their mono.
> 
> Neo-nazi... the twin brothers of khawaarji ISIS


both hate humanity.. both target innocent people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

lastofthepatriots said:


> Poor Euros. After fucking with every country around the globe, they receive a hand full of dead and want to start crying rivers.
> 
> On a personal level, I grieve with the families.
> 
> On another note, you rabid Euros have killed so many thousands of people, that you are getting a taste of your own medicine. Not a good feeling is it?
> 
> That's why I'm an advocate of peace.
> 
> But, I don't feel for you people. I have been desensitized not to. You pasty Euros kill our peoples in droves. While you sip on your wine and eat your stinky cheese; families and houses get destroyed here in my country. It shouldn't be a surprise that we don't hold any sympathy for you people. We only connect with those that lost their lives, and their loved ones.
> 
> After living in the West, I've realized one thing. As long as it's not one of your own, you don't care. But If it's one of ours, you celebrate and ignore humanity.
> 
> 
> Yup Yup. Ban me If you want. Ban me for speaking the fucking truth.



Its the truth....

Any innocent death is tragic however ive stopped caring about jews, hindus etc they partake in oppression in places like Kashmir or Palestine, involved in illegal wars in places like iraq or Libya that cause chaos and death and then expect us to wail and cry when one of them grazes a knee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Kishore said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756581510526959616
> 
> 
> I'm not butthurt, you could have seen the post to which I replied.


I see so there is some consolation for you


----------



## Areesh

lastofthepatriots said:


> Poor Euros. After fucking with every country around the globe, they receive a hand full of dead and want to start crying rivers.
> 
> On a personal level, I grieve with the families.
> 
> On another note, you rabid Euros have killed so many thousands of people, that you are getting a taste of your own medicine. Not a good feeling is it?
> 
> That's why I'm an advocate of peace.
> 
> But, I don't feel for you people. I have been desensitized not to. You pasty Euros kill our peoples in droves. While you sip on your wine and eat your stinky cheese; families and houses get destroyed here in my country. It shouldn't be a surprise that we don't hold any sympathy for you people. We only connect with those that lost their lives, and their loved ones.
> 
> After living in the West, I've realized one thing. As long as it's not one of your own, you don't care. But If it's one of ours, you celebrate and ignore humanity.
> 
> 
> Yup Yup. Ban me If you want. Ban me for speaking the fucking truth.



Germans have bombed no one. In fact they are the ones who opposed Iraq invasion the most.

Stop saying cr@p. Har cheez kehnai ka 1 waqt aur mauqa hota hai. Sahi baat bhi bakwas lagti hai agar ghalat maugai par kahi jaye to.

Don't behave like a retard. Share the pain and condole with the german nation.



Kishore said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756581510526959616



Definitely a good news for you. Now you can sleep comfortably.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

SMS Derfflinger said:


> And what are you doing against this? Are you joining the armed forces of you country, what pakistan?, or will you canditate for the parliament or will you pray, do you have the balls to bomb yourself somewhere in the air, couchpotato?
> 
> 
> We don`t like immigrants who behave like a..holes, that`s all...





Areesh said:


> Germans have bombed no one. In fact they are the ones who opposed Iraq invasion the most.
> 
> Stop saying cr@p. Har cheez kehnai ka 1 waqt aur mauqa hota hai. Sahi baat bhi bakwas lagti hai agar ghalat maugai par kahi jaye to.
> 
> Don't behave like a retard. Share the pain and condole with the german nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a good news for you. Now you can sleep comfortably.


@Areesh 

I don't give a shit about your opinion. I respect you though.

-RazPak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

hussain0216 said:


> Its the truth....
> 
> Any innocent death is tragic however ive stopped caring about jews, hindus etc they partake in oppression in places like Kashmir or Palestine, involved in illegal wars in places like iraq or Libya that cause chaos and death and then expect us to wail and cry when one of them grazes a knee


this is tragic... 
we must feel for human loss of life specially innocent one
this is what makes us human and a better person..
hate is self consuming.let them be bigots and haters lets do the decent thing and at least condemn it and then show them the mirror


----------



## Areesh

lastofthepatriots said:


> @Areesh
> 
> I don't give a shit about your opinion. I respect you though.
> 
> -RazPak



So you are Razpak. Continue the chutyapa please.


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

lastofthepatriots said:


> @Areesh
> I don't give a shit about your opinion.
> -RazPak


Is this all, speaker of the only truth?

Do you know, forget it, enjoy your whine and cheese and let me in peace, couchpotato.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

flamer84 said:


> This is a pro terrorist site.


@WebMaster @Horus @waz @WAJsal @Jango @Oscar @Irfan Baloch guys why are we even allowing such members here? why he's not perma banned already?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

8 deads confirmed.


----------



## The Sandman

SMS Derfflinger said:


> 8 deads confirmed.


R.I.P any idea who did this?


----------



## haviZsultan

It is unfortunate that we muslims have the habit of attacking every other country, even those that could potentially be our allies. What has Germany to do with the WOT, only that it sent troops to Afghanistan to rebuild it? Muslims have to look within. We are the only ones in the world doing this kind of thing.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Mrc said:


> This is happening little too frequently...
> 
> RIP to dead... my condolences with proud german nation


killing of innocent civilians getting on with their daily lives is tragic and there is no justification whoever is attacker or victim


not sure why @flamer84 decided this is pro-terrorist site but then again.. his name is a big giveaway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Probably right extremists, at least they sound after this.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

The Sandman said:


> R.I.P any idea who did this?


rest in peace indeed.. also RIP to trolls who are hellbent on flaming this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

SMS Derfflinger said:


> Probably right extremists, at least they sound after this.


Maniacs and psychos are everywhere man



Irfan Baloch said:


> rest in peace indeed.. also RIP to trolls who are hellbent on flaming this thread


Shameless creatures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

haviZsultan said:


> It is unfortunate that we muslims have the habit of attacking every other country, even those that could potentially be our allies. What has Germany to do with the WOT, only that it sent troops to Afghanistan to rebuild it? Muslims have to look within. We are the only ones in the world doing this kind of thing.



I`m still waiting that someone is showing me a thrown bomb with german signs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

haviZsultan said:


> It is unfortunate that we muslims have the habit of attacking every other country, even those that could potentially be our allies. What has Germany to do with the WOT, only that it sent troops to Afghanistan to rebuild it? Muslims have to look within. We are the only ones in the world doing this kind of thing.



While we have islamphobia there is another this type who starts self loathing on every other incident.

The attacker is not confirmed to be a muslim. There are conflicting reports. At least wait for the confirmation about the attacker and his motive. And then start self criticizing after that. Thank You.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

SMS Derfflinger said:


> Probably right extremists, at least they sound after this.


are you positive? some Indian wishful thinkers insist it is Islamic terrorism... NOT that it will make any difference to victims..


----------



## Areesh

SMS Derfflinger said:


> I`m still waiting that someone is showing me a thrown bomb with german signs.



I know bro. Read my post above. You guys didn't bomb anyone and particularly muslims. Ignore retards. They even used to give justifications for terrorist attacks inside Pakistan let alone Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

haviZsultan said:


> It is unfortunate that we muslims have the habit of attacking every other country, even those that could potentially be our allies. What has Germany to do with the WOT,


well Germany housed over 1 million Syrians only last year why should any good deed go unpunished?

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Yes, one of this a...holes is speaking fluently German.


----------



## flamer84

Irfan Baloch said:


> killing of innocent civilians getting on with their daily lives is tragic and there is no justification whoever is attacker or victim
> 
> 
> not sure why @flamer84 decided this is pro-terrorist site but then again.. his name is a big giveaway




Posts about the celebrating of death of Westerners and Jews are not sanctioned ,nor do are curses in conversations.Sry,but as a citizen,I have to report such mud.It's worst than stormfront.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Irfan Baloch said:


> are you positive? some Indian wishful thinkers insist it is Islamic terrorism... NOT that it will make any difference to victims..


ah so they're already on it don't know why some ppl stoop so low to gain some internet points.


----------



## Falcon29

SMS Derfflinger said:


> Probably right extremists, at least they sound after this.



It actually does appear to be some radicalized attackers .... they target nations that have nothing to do with anything, and then in the end, somehow people will find a way to blame the secular Syrian government, Iran, Hezbollah and Hamas ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

SMS Derfflinger said:


> Yes, one of this a...holes is speaking fluently German.


unfortunately that doesn't necessarily prove anything...he/they could have been born in Germany - been perfectly normal and then radicalized. It doesn't have to be someone new to the country.

*if this is a case of Islamic terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Wouldn't ISIS MO normally be get in, kill as many and go down shooting 


The gun men seemed to have gunned down a couple of people and then run to save themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Falcon29 said:


> It actually does appear to be some radicalized attackers .... they target nations that have nothing to do with anything, and then in the end, somehow people will find a way to blame the secular Syrian government, Iran, Hezbollah and Hamas ....


you got it

check Fox News and Saudi channels they must be blaming Iran by now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

flamer84 said:


> Posts about the celebrating of death of Westerners and Jews are not sanctioned ,nor do are curses in conversations.Sry,but as a citizen,I have to report such mud.It's worst than stormfront.


Wait you reported PDF as a bastion for terrorism without thinking that the majority of members here despise the same terrorists and have called for their extinction?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

flamer84 said:


> Posts about the celebrating of death of Westerners and Jews are not sanctioned ,nor do are curses in conversations.Sry,but as a citizen,I have to report such mud.It's worst than stormfront.


dont qualify your condemnation.. its humanity ..pure and simple.. I dont think we encourage or celebrate deaths of any certain race or religion.. on the contrary some posters here are showing the exact attitude shown by western posters over the deaths of people in Middle east and other conflict zones..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Russell said:


> unfortunately that doesn't necessarily prove anything...he/they could have been born in Germany - been perfectly normal and then radicalized. It doesn't have to be someone new to the country.
> *if this is a case of Islamic terrorism.



True, at least the old man in the video is shouting at the attacker and describes him as "s.. foreigner" and the attacker is speaking without bavarian dialect, more high German. This is confusing. It could be a here born muslim, but i don`t believe it, i think this are right extremists and we have to wait until the police confirmed anything.

At least in opposite to the last attack, this time isn`t a refugee, this is sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

flamer84 said:


> Posts about the celebrating of death of Westerners and Jews are not sanctioned ,nor do are curses in conversations.Sry,but as a citizen,I have to report such mud.It's worst than stormfront.



He was banned by me.
I take it you have seen Marcus's posts? He says far worse.
This site has nothing to do with terrorism.

I feel for the German people. They are a kind and welcoming folk. No country deserves such acts.







Stand strong friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Somali-Turk

i love germany.R.I.P victims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

So the British Daily Mail are going with the line that the attacker was shouting "Allahu akbar".

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-way-shots-fired-shopping-centre-Munich.html



> *'Boom boom boom - he's killing the kids': Gunman shouting 'Allahu Akbar' executed children in Munich McDonald's before rampaging through shopping mall leaving NINE dead then fleeing *
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...red-shopping-centre-Munich.html#ixzz4FAsMtRNI
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## koolio

I would take daily mail with a pinch of salt, it's a right wing paper.


----------



## alaungphaya

I know but they wouldn't go with such a line without there being some evidence.


----------



## Śakra

Areesh said:


> So you are Razpak. Continue the chutyapa please.



SO it infamous RazPak was here all along?!?!


----------



## jian-10

If it's true that the attacker shouted "F#%#@ing Foreigners" , it's probably right wing terrorism. Today, July 22nd, is the 5th anniversary of Anders Breivik's massacre in Oslo, Norway.


----------



## Clutch

jian-10 said:


> If it's true that the attacker shouted "F#%#@ing Foreigners" , it's probably right wing terrorism. Today, July 22nd, is the 5th anniversary of Anders Breivik's massacre in Oslo, Norway.



Could be...
Anders Behring Breivik is a Norwegian far-right terrorist who committed the 2011 Norway attacks. On 22 July 2011, he killed eight people by detonating a van bomb amid the Regjeringskvartalet in Oslo, ..


But it's too early to say so... 

If the victims are foreigners then yes more so....


----------



## alaungphaya

Clutch said:


> Could be...
> Anders Behring Breivik is a Norwegian far-right terrorist who committed the 2011 Norway attacks. On 22 July 2011, he killed eight people by detonating a van bomb amid the Regjeringskvartalet in Oslo, ...


I thought the bomb didn't kill anyone. While he set the bomb in the capital as a decoy, he dressed up like a policeman and went to an island retreat for liberal political youths and slaughtered dozens.

Edit: yes, you're right. The truck bomb did kill 8 people. My mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

alaungphaya said:


> I thought the bomb didn't kill anyone. While he set the bomb in the capital as a decoy, he dressed up like a policeman and went to an island retreat for liberal political youths and slaughtered dozens.


Yeep, i believe it were more than 80 deads.


----------



## Clutch

alaungphaya said:


> I thought the bomb didn't kill anyone. While he set the bomb in the capital as a decoy, he dressed up like a policeman and went to an island retreat for liberal political youths and slaughtered dozens.


Yep he did kill...



alaungphaya said:


> I thought the bomb didn't kill anyone. While he set the bomb in the capital as a decoy, he dressed up like a policeman and went to an island retreat for liberal political youths and slaughtered dozens.
> 
> Edit: yes, you're right. The truck bomb did kill 8 people. My mistake.


Sorry it was not 8. I believe it was close to 80 people he killed.


----------



## alaungphaya

SMS Derfflinger said:


> Yeep, i believe it were more than 80 deads.



Yep. 8 with the bomb and 69 with a gun. Quite a feat for one man. If only he could have used his ingenuity for something positive instead of being an insane maniac.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jian-10

Clutch said:


> If the victims are foreigners then yes more so....



the vast majority of Breivik's victims were native white Norwegians, he killed them because of their leftwing politics.


----------



## iPhone

Areesh said:


> And he is not a Pakistani.
> 
> Boooooooo
> 
> 
> And he is not a muslim either.
> 
> Double booooo for you.
> 
> @iPhone
> 
> Definitely a disappointing moment for these guys. No Pakistan or Islam bashing on a tragic event.


Oh no, all that time posting fake sympathies went to a waste for Indian users...sorry losers.


----------



## Clutch

jian-10 said:


> the vast majority of Breivik's victims were native white Norwegians, he killed them because of their leftwing politics.


Because he targeting a resort where liberals would be... in this case the target is a mall... i.e general population. Thats why i think it may have been an Isis attack. Just a thought 
..


----------



## Kaniska

Guys..no one knows the identity of the attackers..why are we again pointing toward a Muslim people as the attackers...Is it not a biased opinion????...

Due to these nutheads, even some genuine concern from Muslim world gets bad name...Be it Palestine, Iraq misadventure by the West are not visible when some nuthead suicide attackers..just blow themselves up in the middle of the crowd...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamilnadu

RIP to the dead


----------



## Clutch

Kaniska said:


> Guys..no one knows the identity of the attackers..why are we again pointing toward a Muslim people as the attackers...Is it not a biased opinion????...
> 
> Due to these nutheads, even some genuine concern from Muslim world gets bad name...Be it Palestine, Iraq misadventure by the West are not visible when some nuthead suicide attackers..just blow themselves up in the middle of the crowd...


It's based on probability and bias formed based on recent events...


----------



## shah1398

Areesh said:


> And he is not a Pakistani.
> 
> Boooooooo
> 
> 
> And he is not a muslim either.
> 
> Double booooo for you.
> 
> @iPhone
> 
> Definitely a disappointing moment for these guys. No Pakistan or Islam bashing on a tragic event.



On the contrary the one killed had reportedly been identified as German with Neo Nazi ideology.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/07/22/shots-fired-at-munich-shopping-centre/

http://deadline.com/2016/07/munich-mall-shooting-tv-coverage-1201790879/

http://www.thelocal.de/20160722/shots-fores-at-munich-shopping-centre


Also the balloon of the attacker of Wuerzburg being Pakistan and not Afghani has been blown off as they are reporting him to be Afghani.

http://www.tulsaworld.com/news/uswo...cle_b348b4a8-4f11-511b-bbe7-035f920c3c2a.html

So now shud I blame RSS and then India for this recent attack as Neo Nazi groups and RSS have strong aspirations for each other esp the Ideology?

http://www.ibtimes.com/hindu-nationalists-historical-links-nazism-fascism-214222

https://www.sikh24.com/2014/05/13/t...-narendra-modi-and-adolf-hitler/#.V5KhiWh97IU

http://indianterrorism.bravepages.com/fascism as hindutva.htm

Condolences to the families of departed ones.


----------



## GiannKall

Who cares if he is an Islamist or a German Neonazi. ISIS has taken responsibility


----------



## Mrc

This does not seems to be an act of terrorism. Gunman will soon be classified as mentally disturbed (using american classification)


----------



## warfareknow

He was a 18 years old german-iranian.

http://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/livestream/

So sad, so many innocent lives wasted and destructed.
I feel hurt very badly... Rest in peace poor souls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darvesh

warfareknow said:


> He was a 18 years old *german-iranian*.



It's confusing though. He was shouting anti-immigrant slurs making him right wing white terrorist. If Iranian then can't be ISIS.

A 15 year old girl died and some other children were also targeted. My heart goes out to all victims and their family. Praying for a speedy recovery for those in hospital.


----------



## warfareknow

Darvesh said:


> It's confusing though. He was shouting anti-immigrant slurs making him right wing white terrorist. If Iranian then can't be ISIS..



There is a video in which he acts very weird. He seems confused and gets involved with a civilian that insults him as an immigrant and they start a dialouge in which he claims to be german and being born in germany, he also shouts "f... turks" and claims that he was in a stationary treatment in Giesing (like he would try to justify himself. Seems he was mentally sick. After he got insulted further he starts shooting again.


----------



## alaungphaya

Darvesh said:


> It's confusing though. He was shouting anti-immigrant slurs making him right wing white terrorist. If Iranian then can't be ISIS.
> 
> A 15 year old girl died and some other children were also targeted. My heart goes with all victims and their family. Praying for a speedy recovery for those in hospital.



So it turns out he was just an immigrant kid with mental issues. I hate reddit but sometimes they are on the ball more than old-media and they have a pretty good account of what happened:

https://m.reddit.com/r/Munich22July/comments/4u4f0g/video_of_people_offending_the_shooter_screaming/

Someone recorded a conversation between the shooter and some local German guy while the shooter stopped on the rooftop of a building and redditers translated it. The kid was basically explaining that he's doing this because he'd been bullied throughout school and he's been in psychiatric care etc. The German guy came back by shouting insults and racial epithets against immigrants. That's where the confusion about the shooter being a neo-Nazi came from. The kid was a muslim but it doesn't seem to be ISIS/terror related. 

What he did is indefensible but I do feel a little bit of empathy for the kid. Seems like he'd been isolated and bullied the whole time he was in Germany because he was different. Some redditers are even suggesting he failed his high school exams whose results came out today. I guess all those things just added up and he finally snapped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Shooter was confirmed of 18 Year old German Iranian citizen.

There was not 3 attacker .He was lone attacker and later he commit suicide.


----------



## scionoftheindus

Alpha BeeTee said:


> And if it was upto you,you would have let these 'some million people' roast in the hell holes.
> It's not about Germany.Western violence never differentiates b/w the innocent and the terrorist.How do you expect the violence from ISIS to differentiate !


You just proved how one group can be so thankless.


----------



## Nilgiri

RIP to the victims. Another tragedy.



Areesh said:


> And he is not a muslim either.
> 
> Double booooo for you.



Come again?

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36873180



> The suspect was an 18-year-old German-Iranian dual national who lived in Munich, police told a news conference, but his motive is unclear.



Hmm I wonder....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kathin_Singh

I have some sympathy with this Iranian lad. He does not look like a terrorist to me.

Problem with Europe is that some of them are still living in the colonial period .


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Kathin_Singh said:


> Problem with Europe is that some of them are still living in the colonial period .



In Germany? With our big experience in colonial buiness...yeah! 
How it comes, everytime someone with arabian/african/me background failed in our society, it`s our fault, we are not doing enough. But in the land of the free, when it happens, yeah, then it was an accident, because America makes everything right. We are spending billions for this bs of integretation and they are still don`t make it...but we are responsible.
If you are not able to adopt our way of living then f...stay away from us!

If someone is really interested, i can show him, what we are doing to integrate this a..holes and if then are saying it isn`t enough...so it be.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CrimsonFury

RIP to the innocent


----------



## SOHEIL

warfareknow said:


> german-iranian



Shit


----------



## Madali

SOHEIL said:


> Shit



Apparently, he was 18 and born in Germany. To me, that makes him more German than Iranian.


----------



## Vergennes

@Nilgiri
@SMS Derfflinger @flamer84

I will be waiting for people to find reasons to justify this attack.
I wonder wich muslim countries Germany 'invaded' or 'colonized'.
Interestingly,these people have no arguments and run away as fast as possible when peaceful countries like Germany who invaded nobody,who never really was in the colonial industry gets attacked...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Vergennes said:


> @Nilgiri
> @SMS Derfflinger @flamer84
> 
> I will be waiting for people to find reasons to justify this attack.
> I wonder wich muslim countries Germany 'invaded' or 'colonized'.
> Interestingly,these people have no arguments and run away as fast as possible when peaceful countries like Germany who invaded nobody,who never really was in the colonial industry gets attacked...



This was NOT a terrorist attack. NO connection has been made with ISIS or any other organisaton.

The person was born in Germany and had a grudge against society because of perceived slights against them.

White ethnic Germans have done the same thing in the past as well.

@SMS Derfflinger


----------



## Timur

Vergennes said:


> peaceful countries like Germany





what a brain fart.. they have the saying "never again" "never again war" but they activly supporting and going to war in many countries for US

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/muenchen-was-wir-ueber-den-taeter-wissen-a-1104402.html

he was a iranian with german passport.. born in germany and 18 years old.. it looks like he had a grudge against poor pll getting money from german state.. also against turks.. they cant say if he said something against turks or just germans with wich he had a loud conversation.. someone said that the shooter said "he will kill all foreigners" ..

also some rumors of a woman who said he said allahu akbar.. 

he seems to be the product of german society.. of lower class in wich it is very normal to be against Turks, Muslims, ppl who get money from state (social care).. etc 

and let me say this : if he would be turk or arab than it would be a IS terrorist.. an islamist.. and the shitstorm against turks and immigrands would begin.. but iranians are seen as good or better say as some kind of cousins.. so it was just one psycho..


you can search google, youtube etc for "münchen schießerei video" to see that psycho


----------



## Clutch

I knew of a person here in the West who was of Iranian decent but considered himself Aryan white and Persian and was a member of The Nazi group in college. He thought of himself as a true white Aryan a dependent of Cyrus ... and hated arabs andcislam with a passion. ... there were other Iranians like him.... This shooter could be like him... ???


----------



## Arsalan

Irfan Baloch said:


> wonder if our Indian posters have found the Pakistani connection in this one yet?
> @Arsalan @Abu Zolfiqar


Shot,,,,, Fired!! Arent these both Pakistani connections already? 

Frankly sir, unless we do something to change that image and counter all that propaganda we cannot suppose that the Indians or anyone else would drop it just by themselves. There is not much being done by us as well to counter any of that lame bashing trend!


----------



## Nilgiri

Vergennes said:


> @Nilgiri
> @SMS Derfflinger @flamer84
> 
> I will be waiting for people to find reasons to justify this attack.
> I wonder wich muslim countries Germany 'invaded' or 'colonized'.
> Interestingly,these people have no arguments and run away as fast as possible when peaceful countries like Germany who invaded nobody,who never really was in the colonial industry gets attacked...



The whole terrorism is a response because x y z country invaded/colonized x y z country in the past is quite stupid.

I mean its the same people that completely ignore the horrific slave trade many Muslim countries and empires engaged in (especially in Africa) over many centuries leading to total figures that make the Holocaust look like a small picnic.....but point fingers at white people (colonial past or not does not matter) and say ULTIMATE EVIL till you go deaf.

Now they have formed a pretty overt alliance with leftists (and their assorted circus of feminists, communists, white guilters/self haters and the other morons like them).

You saw me get banned from this forum for what I said in the Corsica fireman thread regarding some pretty harsh facts and realities, so I will stop saying any more on this particular matter.....but you and I and many others know the problem...and the number is growing (I think).

But people must RISE and demand more be done by their govts. It is your govt, it is accountable to YOU (vous) the citizens....your ancestors shed much blood and sacrificed so much (it makes me shudder to think about it) so you can have this thing called democracy and secular liberalism. And so many of you throw it all away for what? So you can feel that rush of "charity" and some personal moral superiority....because every person is essentially good and thinks the same and should earn the same and BE the same as you no matter what it involves for everyone else....and if you do not agree you are a racist and/or bigot.

For so long people for most part just took it on the chin or think "it won't affect me" and kept quiet. Kept the politically correct atmosphere going and sought to not dwell on some really nagging questions about some really important issues as long as they can watch TV, enjoy the weekend and get a paycheck in some way.

But I see its starting to change, bit by bit....it is really the last chance many western countries have to take firm decisive action. I have hope for a better tomorrow...but I know it will take a long time and more innocent souls will be lost in the process while we get our act together given how much the disease of leftism has permeated for many years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

Clutch said:


> I knew of a person here in the West who was of Iranian decent but considered himself Aryan white and Persian and was a member of The Nazi group in college. He thought of himself as a true white Aryan a dependent of Cyrus ... and hated arabs andcislam with a passion. ... there were other Iranians like him.... This shooter could be like him... ???



Sounds like he was bullied and couldn't take it more than a politically motivated incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juhu

An German-Iranian racist psycho. What a world ....

Timur


> he seems to be the product of german society.. of lower class in wich it is very normal to be against Turks, Muslims, ppl who get money from state (social care).. etc



your stereotypes, realy. Your mindset seems not so far away from his.


----------



## UKBengali

Nilgiri said:


> I mean its the same people that completely ignore the horrific slave trade many Muslim countries and empires engaged in (especially in Africa) over many centuries leading to total figures that make the Holocaust look like a small picnic.....but point fingers at white people (colonial past or not does not matter) and say ULTIMATE EVIL till you go deaf.



Terrorism is wrong but this gives you away as an anti-Muslim bigot.


----------



## Nilgiri

UKBengali said:


> Terrorism is wrong but this gives you away as an anti-Muslim bigot.








Watch it, you may learn something.

I dont give a damn what you think I am and the fact you find it funny only speaks more about you.. I have a problem with all religions to a strong degree....Islam included. The main problem for me is Islamic society in practice is somewhat slower than others to introspect and reform (ever since the high water mark of its reform in Baghdad which was crushed by the Mongols most brutally and unfortunately) ....but the basic concept/theory of it as a religion is not all that different from the others but its society has self hindered itself to a large degree for various reasons. It must change in its practical aspects more thoroughly. Until it does, others will increasingly take action in their interaction with its negative aspects in the context of the modern world.

But each individual person (whatever religion they may ascribe to) will always be judged independently by me....there are no absolutes and goodness and virtue can be found everywhere just like badness and depravity.

I talk only about societies in more general terms based on evidence.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Merkel, you ruined the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## warfareknow

Madali said:


> Apparently, he was 18 and born in Germany. To me, that makes him more German than Iranian.




True, I myself , even I love Iran , see myself also more as a german, since i lived the most time over here. Rumors say he had problems in school and was bullied for years..


----------



## shining eyes

I protest against the killers of the dead in* Syria, Iraq, Kashmir, Nice and Munich*!


----------



## warfareknow

Timur said:


> he was a iranian with german passport.. born in germany and 18 years old..



He was german. He was born here and lived his whole life here. He even said " I am german, I am born here." Yea he has iranian roots but as we all saw he himself refered to himself as a german.


----------



## RepublicOk

shining eyes said:


> I protest against the killers of the dead in* Syria, Iraq, Kashmir, Nice and Munich*!



Please don't drag Kashmir here... Its a different issue.


----------



## shining eyes

RepublicOk said:


> Please don't drag Kashmir here... Its a different issue.



Wow! so in this part of the world, killing civilians is "another issue" what a hypocrisy!
When you are wrong ACCEPT IT! but you won't


----------



## Areesh

Nilgiri said:


> RIP to the victims. Another tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> Come again?
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36873180
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I wonder....



Definitely a moment to celebrate for Indians.


----------



## boomslang

warfareknow said:


> He was german. He was born here and lived his whole life here. He even said " I am german, I am born here." Yea he has iranian roots but as we all saw he himself refered to himself as a german.




Dual national. Iranian.


----------



## Nilgiri

Areesh said:


> Definitely a moment to celebrate for Indians.



We will have to wait and see for the investigations to be done though....could very well be a non-practicing unreligious guy and whole event could be a generic shooting spree because of issues unrelated to religious linked terrorism.

And no, no one is celebrating. But no one should jump to conclusions either.


----------



## UKBengali

Skull and Bones said:


> Merkel, you ruined the country.



This guy was born in Germany and nothing to do with what Merkel did.

Anyway, why you care so much for countries like Germany since you are an Indian?



Nilgiri said:


> Watch it, you may learn something.
> 
> I dont give a damn what you think I am and the fact you find it funny only speaks more about you.. I have a problem with all religions to a strong degree....Islam included. The main problem for me is Islamic society in practice is somewhat slower than others to introspect and reform (ever since the high water mark of its reform in Baghdad which was crushed by the Mongols most brutally and unfortunately) ....but the basic concept/theory of it as a religion is not all that different from the others but its society has self hindered itself to a large degree for various reasons. It must change in its practical aspects more thoroughly. Until it does, others will increasingly take action in their interaction with its negative aspects in the context of the modern world.
> 
> But each individual person (whatever religion they may ascribe to) will always be judged independently by me....there are no absolutes and goodness and virtue can be found everywhere just like badness and depravity.
> 
> I talk only about societies in more general terms based on evidence.



You are an anti-Muslim bigot not doubt.
The evidence is that you tend to bad-mouth all Muslims rather than being selective.


----------



## Areesh

Nilgiri said:


> We will have to wait and see for the investigations to be done though....could very well be a non-practicing unreligious guy and whole event could be a generic shooting spree because of issues unrelated to religious linked terrorism.
> 
> And no, no one is celebrating. But no one should jump to conclusions either.



No one i jumping to conclusions. Just explaining the general pattern of Indians when such events occur in different parts of the world.


----------



## Nilgiri

Areesh said:


> No one i jumping to conclusions. Just explaining the general pattern of Indians when such events occur in different parts of the world.



General patterns...._as you perceive it_. Lots of people can give what they think are general patterns. Means squat.

Where are Indians in this thread celebrating that its a muslim/Iranian?


----------



## Timur

warfareknow said:


> He was german. He was born here and lived his whole life here. He even said " I am german, I am born here." Yea he has iranian roots but as we all saw he himself refered to himself as a german.



he was a psycho.. seems he was under psychiatrically treatment..


----------



## Nilgiri

UKBengali said:


> You are an anti-Muslim bigot not doubt.
> The evidence is that you tend to bad-mouth all Muslims rather than being selective.



If you have comprehension problems, I cannot help you. A society norm does not represent each individuals ability to have variance due to all kinds of factors. Neither does any religion automatically mean a proponent is good or bad.

However certain overall trends can be observed and have to be analysed with reference of history and socio-economic development to be understood as to why they persist compared to other societies.


----------



## boomslang

Timur said:


> he was a psycho.. seems he was under psychiatrically treatment..



You can take the boy out of iran, but you can't take the iran out of the boy.


----------



## Timur

boomslang said:


> You can take the boy out of iran, but you can't take the iran out of the boy.



http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...-einkaufszentrum-oez-alle-news-a-1104388.html

read this he was a psycho.. but yeah he was iranian rooted german.. (he against strong anti immigrant / anti foreigner


----------



## Juhu

boomslang said:


> You can take the boy out of iran, but you can't take the iran out of the boy.



this event has nothing to do with religion or race. He was just a frustrated psycho.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

Timur said:


> he was a psycho.. seems he was under psychiatrically treatment..



Yea, but that doesn't change the fact that he was a german.



boomslang said:


> Dual national. Iranian.



As I earlier said, he had both nationalities, but he refered to himself as a german. And since not papers but people themselves decide what they are, he was a german.

Another rumor also says that this was one of the motives, he was an outsider, he was bullied as a foreigner..


----------



## Timur

he had some kind of race problems:

ppl who died in this crazy event.. 

http://www.focus.de/politik/deutsch...er-des-amoklaufs-von-muenchen_id_5756199.html

three known names are all foreigners

also he used a hacked facebook account to lure some ppl to OEC


----------



## warfareknow

Timur said:


> he had some kind of race problems:
> 
> ppl who died in this crazy event..
> 
> http://www.focus.de/politik/deutsch...er-des-amoklaufs-von-muenchen_id_5756199.html
> 
> three known names are all foreigners
> 
> also he used a hacked facebook account to lure some ppl to OEC




Yea he aimed mostly for people with an migration background it seems, however I think that is not important, human is human.. It makes me so sad, cannot believe still such things happen.. 
The police chief of Munich said it was hacked, but obviously it was a fake account and just created a few weeks/months ago.



Juhu said:


> this event has nothing to do with religion or race. He was just a frustrated psycho.



Ich weiß auch nicht, Gerüchte und Spekulationen sind ja eigentlich nicht angebracht, aber es gibt immer mehr Stimmen, die behaupten, es hinge mit Mobbing zusammen. Einfach schrecklich..


----------



## Skull and Bones

UKBengali said:


> This guy was born in Germany and nothing to do with what Merkel did.
> 
> Anyway, why you care so much for countries like Germany since you are an Indian?



I don't live in India anymore, and moreover, we have to travel to different countries, mostly UK, Japan, France and Germany for conferences. Usual things people do while doing PhDs in emerging fields. 

Now, every time I'll visit France or Germany, I'll have that subconscious fear of a religious regards paving his way to a sensuous afterlife.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Skull and Bones said:


> I don't live in India anymore, and moreover, we have to travel to different countries, mostly UK, Japan, France and Germany for conferences. Usual things people do while doing PhDs in emerging fields.
> 
> Now, every time I'll visit France or Germany, I'll have that subconscious fear of a religious regards paving his way to a sensuous afterlife.



You seriously doing PhD and you are worried about getting killed in a random act of terrorism/mass killer?

The chances of you dying on a plane to fly to Europe is far, far greater than being killed by an act of terrorism/mass killing. Trust me and spend your time worrying about sometime else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

UKBengali said:


> You seriously doing PhD and you are worried about getting killed in a random act of terrorism/mass killer?
> 
> The chances of you dying on a plane to fly to Europe is far, far greater than being killed by an act of terrorism/mass killing. Trust me and spend your time worrying about sometime else.



I was also afraid of flying, it took me many flights to get accustomed to it. Still mid air turbulence scares the **** out of me.

I'm also scared of mass gun shooting in US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

UKBengali said:


> You seriously doing PhD and you are worried about getting killed in a random act of terrorism/mass killer?
> 
> The chances of you dying on a plane to fly to Europe is far, far greater than being killed by an act of terrorism/mass killing. Trust me and spend your time worrying about sometime else.





Skull and Bones said:


> I was also afraid of flying, it took me many flights to get accustomed to it. Still mid air turbulence scares the **** out of me.
> 
> I'm also scared of mass gun shooting in US.



Well, the more you know, the more you have to be scared of.

When I was a kid I was afraid of nothing, because I didn't know about anything. Like they say, ignorance is bliss, and it really was bliss. Now I've got concerns out the @ss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

May the victims rest in peace,i guess in a sense,the perpetrator was also a victim.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Condolances to all the victim's families. RIP. Such events are tragic and barabaric. We should entirely and absolutely condemn them.

That said, after hearing the news I was like "it better had not be a British-Pakistani". Followed by "it better not be a Pakistani". Then followed by "it better not be some rootless itinerant who has ever touched his feet in Pakistan". Since all the boxes confirmed negative I was "wow. Relief".

And to those of nervous disposition, mentally challanged or just plain rabble rousers please relax. In UK we had the following deaths last year.

*655 died from stairs and steps
*1,523 through accidental poisioning
*808 car driver/passenger
*237 exposure to smoke
*96 cyclists
*







Please keep safety in mind at all times. Buy a bungalow so your home has no* steps*. Sell your car and never travel in a car. Never ride a bike. Throw everything out in your home that might be combustible or liable to burn and give off smoke. Everything should be metal, concrete including your bed. Get rid of medicines, washing up liquids, bleaches and or other chemicals.

Have a safe, happy life !!!


----------



## Desert Fox

warfareknow said:


> Yea, but that doesn't change the fact that he was a german.


Does a Black become Chinese if he moves to China? No, of course not. Similarly German citizenship doesn't make one a "German" in the ethnic sense of the term.


----------



## terry5

*Munich murderer, 18, 'had a picture of mass killer Anders Breivik as his WhatsApp profile' as police probe 'obvious link between two' *

*Anders Breivik killed 77 people on July 22 2011 in Norway massacre*
*He exploded a car bomb in Oslo before gunning down 69 on Utoya island*
*Police say there is a 'link' between killer Ali David Sonboly and Breivik*
*Sonboly used an image of Breivik as his WhatsApp profile picture *


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ice-probe-obvious-link-two.html#ixzz4F1Wa7sbY
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

*PORTRAIT OF A KILLER: THE LONER TEENAGER WHO WAS 'OBSESSED' WITH VIOLENT COMPUTER GAMES*
Emerging facts on the killer who targeted teenagers in a shooting spree in Munich paints the picture of a sad loner who fantasised about getting back at the world he hated.

Classmates today told how Sonboly, 18, had no qualifications and was bullied by 'Turkish and Arabic' students at school.

Battling an inferiority complex, he was 'obsessed' with computer games and would call himself names like 'Psycho' and 'God like'.

On online chat rooms, he threatened other users, until he was eventually banned.

A classmate said he had very few friends at school and during a row a few months ago, he warned 'I will kill you all'.

Tovero Evo, 32, who lived in the same block of flats, said: 'He was always by himself, I have never seen him with boys or girls.'

Police described him as 'deranged' and said he may have been seeking psychological treatment.

When they raided his parents house last night, they found a book on school massacres called Why Kids Kill: Inside the Minds of School Shooters.

It contained information on the infamous Columbine High School massacre in the US, in which students Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold killed 12 pupils and a teacher.

There were reams of paper on Tim Kretschmer, 17, who killed 15 people at a school in Winnenden, southern Germany, in 2009. Police said he 'admired' the killer.

They also found research on Erfurt massacre in April 2002, in which Robert Steinhauser, 19, killed 13 teachers, two pupils and a policeman before committing suicide.

He was said to be getting revenge after a challenging time at school.


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

If this would have happened about 15 years ago, we wouldn`t have this discussion now. This rampage had been mentioned in connection with Erfurt or Winnenden not islamic terror... but we live in times in the here and now and the Iranian origin of the young makes the whole thing to politkum instead to take a look at it illness.



Desert Fox said:


> Does a Black become Chinese if he moves to China? No, of course not. Similarly German citizenship doesn't make one a "German" in the ethnic sense of the term.


Jein, if someone is born is this country and he lost his soul for his homeland, who i`m to deny him this?
But on the other side, we have many migrants especially from islamic countries who, regardless of their place of birth and german citizenship, still claiming to be Moroccans, turks or even Iranian.
At all this dual citizenship is on of the greatest jokes, either you are German or Iranian, but not both.

@Timur What`s your problem with Germany?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Love And War

This Iranian terrorist was bullied at school?


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Love And War said:


> This Iranian terrorist was bullied at school?



It seems, the *lost soul* was bullied at school, yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

looks like a troubled soul...


----------



## Love And War

SMS Derfflinger said:


> It seems, the *lost soul* was bullied at school, yes.



RIP to all the innocent that had to suffer from the hands of this terrorist. !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

Desert Fox said:


> Does a Black become Chinese if he moves to China? No, of course not. Similarly German citizenship doesn't make one a "German" in the ethnic sense of the term.



What makes you a pakistani? Your language? Your culture? Your food? Your appearance? Nothing of them. You can learn the language, you can become part of the culture and society, cook and eat the way pakistanis do and appearance says nothing.We are human, Islam teaches that all human are equal. All these nationalities are artificial, so you can feel free and decide what you are. He decided that he is a german, as I do more and more. He defently was a german. It doesnt matter where his roots are coming from or what citizenship he has.

And yes if someone moves from south africa to china, develops a passion for this country and her people, who are you to decide what he is? Nobody, this is the answer, you would be nobody.


----------



## Timur

SMS Derfflinger said:


> If this would have happened about 15 years ago, we had this discussion not now. This rampage had been mentioned in connection with Erfurt or Winnenden not islamic terror... but we live in times in the here and now and the Iranian origin of the young makes the whole thing to politkum instead to take a look at it illness.
> 
> 
> Jein, if someone is born is this country and he lost his soul for his homeland, who i`m to deny him this?
> But on the other side, we have many migrants especially from islamic countries who, regardless of their place of birth and german citizenship, claiming to be Moroccans, turks or even Iranian.
> At all this dual citizenship is on of the greatest jokes, either you are German or Iranian, but not both.
> 
> @Timur What`s your problem with Germany?



I dont have any problem, germany has a problem.. a very big problem...


----------



## GiannKall

A Greek muslim was among the victims RIP


----------



## Nilgiri

Skull and Bones said:


> I don't live in India anymore, and moreover, we have to travel to different countries, mostly UK, Japan, France and Germany for conferences. Usual things people do while doing PhDs in emerging fields.
> 
> Now, every time I'll visit France or Germany, I'll have that subconscious fear of a religious regards paving his way to a sensuous afterlife.



It goes without saying, but steer well clear of the French banlieues that are ghettoes for people from North Africa, Middle East etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juhu

Timur said:


> I dont have any problem, germany has a problem.. a very big problem...


 Go on ... give us some insights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Timur said:


> I dont have any problem, germany has a problem.. a very big problem...



Aha...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

In such cases, I always feel terrible for the parents. Imagine not only losing your child, but also facing the fact that he is responsible for the deaths of many people. Their child is dead, but at the same time, everyone hates him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## warfareknow

Madali said:


> In such cases, I always feel terrible for the parents. Imagine not only losing your child, but also facing the fact that he is responsible for the deaths of many people. Their child is dead, but at the same time, everyone hates him.



I feel sorry for him too but then all these footage of his shootings come to my mind. All these young innocent souls.. So many lives wasted.. I wish we could go back in time and help him, help them.. That is so sad, I do not even have enough words to describe how sad it makes me..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TruthSeeker

Vergennes said:


> @Nilgiri
> @SMS Derfflinger @flamer84
> 
> I will be waiting for people to find reasons to justify this attack.
> I wonder wich muslim countries Germany 'invaded' or 'colonized'.
> Interestingly,these people have no arguments and run away as fast as possible when peaceful countries like Germany who invaded nobody,who never really was in the colonial industry gets attacked...



Germany is responsible for the creation of Israel ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

TruthSeeker said:


> Germany is responsible for the creation of Israel ......


Ah...yes, i remember me...


----------



## Love And War

TruthSeeker said:


> Germany is responsible for the creation of Israel ......



How...?


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Love And War said:


> How...?


We killed 6 millions Jews...


----------



## Timur

Juhu said:


> Go on ... give us some insights.





SMS Derfflinger said:


> Aha...



am I talking with weirdos?


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Timur said:


> am I talking with weirdos?


Is that all...nothing more? A stupid sentence followed by another stupid sentence...great



Love And War said:


> Bravo!!!!!


----------



## Love And War

[/QUOTE]

So the Germans helped create Israel..am I right? Because of the genocide......ja?


----------



## Timur

could you just stop quoting me.. I dont have anything to tell you.. its useless..

now if you feel better or superior than just stop quoting me and feel that way.. 
if I hurt your german feelings than live with it..


----------



## warfareknow

Pure racism...


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Yes, i should stop quoting you, because you have nothing than hot air to write, my fault, will not happen again.


----------



## Desert Fox

warfareknow said:


> What makes you a pakistani? Your language? Your culture? Your food? Your appearance? Nothing of them. You can learn the language, you can become part of the culture and society, cook and eat the way pakistanis do and appearance says nothing.We are human, Islam teaches that all human are equal. All these nationalities are artificial, so you can feel free and decide what you are. He decided that he is a german, as I do more and more. He defently was a german. It doesnt matter where his roots are coming from or what citizenship he has.
> 
> And yes if someone moves from south africa to china, develops a passion for this country and her people, who are you to decide what he is? Nobody, this is the answer, you would be nobody.


Sorry, but the majority of the world (including Islamic countries) doesn't agree with *your opinion*, which is why there are countries/nations.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Nilgiri said:


> Watch it, you may learn something.
> 
> I dont give a damn what you think I am and the fact you find it funny only speaks more about you.. I have a problem with all religions to a strong degree....Islam included. The main problem for me is Islamic society in practice is somewhat slower than others to introspect and reform (ever since the high water mark of its reform in Baghdad which was crushed by the Mongols most brutally and unfortunately) ....but the basic concept/theory of it as a religion is not all that different from the others but its society has self hindered itself to a large degree for various reasons. It must change in its practical aspects more thoroughly. Until it does, others will increasingly take action in their interaction with its negative aspects in the context of the modern world.
> 
> But each individual person (whatever religion they may ascribe to) will always be judged independently by me....there are no absolutes and goodness and virtue can be found everywhere just like badness and depravity.
> 
> I talk only about societies in more general terms based on evidence.



This is more instructive, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

moron you weirdo began to accuse me to have a problem with germany..

and when you arrogant cannot see the problems of germany than I have nothing to say to you.. also if you have a problem with me than PDF offers you a *ignor button*.. just press it and the turk wont offend the german with his glass feelings again


----------



## Nilgiri

Absolutely disgusting creature:






http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...talk-daughter-Malia-leaving-nest-college.html


----------



## Devil Soul

*Munich Gunman Had Interest in Mass Shootings, No Apparent Islamic State Ties*
*Authorities find documents relating to shooting sprees in search of attacker’s bedroom*


The gunman who killed nine people in a shooting spree in Munich on Friday was believed to have been in psychiatric care and had taken an intense interest in mass shootings, officials said Saturday. Mark Kelly reports. Image: Reuters
By 
ANTON TROIANOVSKI in Berlin, and

CHRISTOPHER ALESSI and

WILLIAM WILKES in Munich
Updated July 23, 2016 2:26 p.m. ET
754 COMMENTS
The gunman who killed nine people in a shooting spree in Munich on Friday was a high-school student born and raised in the city who was believed to have been in psychiatric care and had taken an intense interest in mass shootings, officials said Saturday.

The gunman was identified by an official as Ali David Sonboly, an 18-year-old German-Iranian dual citizen.

While officials initially feared terrorism as the shooting unfolded, investigators found no clues pointing to a link to Islamic State or another terror group.

Instead, officials racing to pin down Sonboly’s motivations on Saturday found the shooter had taken a deep interest in gun violence and was apparently being treated for depression. They suggested that Friday’s fifth anniversary of a massacre in Norway could have motivated the attack. As in the Norway massacre, Sonboly may have targeted young people: Of the nine dead victims, seven were teenagers, including three 14-year-olds.

“Documents were found dealing with shooting sprees,” Munich police chief Hubertus Andrä said. “The attacker apparently occupied himself intensively with this.”


Among the documents recovered from Sonboly’s bedroom was a German-language version of the book “Why Kids Kill: Inside the Minds of School Shooters,” according to Robert Heimberger, the head of the state criminal investigations agency.

There were also signs the shooter had targeted foreigners. Of the nine victims, three were Turkish, three were Kosovar and one was Greek.

Sonboly apparently hacked into a young woman’s Facebook account to lure young victims to the McDonald’s where the shooting began, officials said. At around 3 p.m. on Friday, a post on her page invited people to come to the restaurant an hour later, saying, “I’ll buy you something if you want but not too expensive.”

“There are many indications that this was set up by the attacker,” Mr. Heimberger said.

Sonboly opened fire shortly before 6 p.m. Friday in and around a shopping mall, killing nine people and injuring four, before fleeing and setting off a manhunt that lasted several hours as police sought him and possible accomplices. Around 1 a.m., police said he was dead. He killed himself with a single bullet wound to the head, officials said Saturday.

The overnight investigation had made it clear that the shooter, armed with a Glock pistol and more than 300 rounds of ammunition, had acted alone before killing himself, officials said.

Mr. Andrä also said the shooting had “no connection at all to the refugee issue.” Germany has been on edge since a teenage migrant who had registered himself as an Afghan refugee attacked train passengers with an ax on Monday, injuring five.

In the wake of the attacks, German leaders sought to calm public fears. Friday’s shooting ushered in a night of panic in Munich as false rumors of additional shootings raced over social media.

What We Know About the Shooting in Munich


JOERG KOCH/GETTY IMAGES
The police emergency number received 4,310 calls in the space of six hours Friday night—roughly four times an average day’s total. Authorities had warned, based on witness reports, that additional gunmen may have been on the loose.

“We cannot allow insecurity and fear to win the upper hand over our lives,” Bavarian State Premier Horst Seehofer said Saturday. “We must continue living our lives and living our values.”

German Chancellor Angela Merkel said Munich had been through “an evening and a night of horror.” She said she understood Germans’ anxiety about their security—both in the wake of the Afghan’s train assault and last week’s truck attack in Nice, France, that killed 84.

“I can understand anyone who today approaches a crowd of people with trepidation, asking in the back of his head whether he is safe,” Ms. Merkel said. She added: “The state and the security agencies will continue to do everything to protect the freedom and the security of people in Germany.”

*Photos: Shooting Rampage in Munich*
*Munich police said 10 people died and several others were injured in at least one shooting that they suspect is a terror attack late Friday.*

offullscreen

Officials said that Friday’s fifth anniversary of the killing of 77 people by right-wing extremist Anders Breivik in Norway may have motivated the shooting, noting the apparent targeting of youths in both attacks.

“You don’t have to look into a crystal ball to see there are similarities between the two,” Mr. Andrä said.


A gunman killed multiple people and injured several more at a Munich shopping mall on Friday, in an assault that police described as a terror attack. After hours of searching for potential accomplices, police said the shooting suspect had killed himself and appeared to have acted alone. Photo: Getty Images
Sonboly lived with his family in a well-kept, middle-class neighborhood near the center of Munich. The family has an apartment in a recently built eight-story building facing onto Dachauer Strasse, one of Munich’s busiest streets. In the ground floor is a café-grocery store specializing in American and other foreign products. Next door is a Maserati dealership.

Munich’s main university is nearby, making the area popular with students. Some of the city’s largest museums aren’t far away.

He was a loner who preferred violent videogames such as “Grand Theft Auto” to socializing, according to two young neighbors who said they are very close to his younger brother.

German Interior Minister Thomas de Maizière described the shooter as the German-born son of Iranian parents who came to Germany in the late 1990s as asylum seekers. Documents and social media posts showed he had taken an intense interest in shooting sprees, particularly in the Breivik attack and a 2009 school shooting in Winnenden, Germany.

The shooter was likely of Shiite Muslim heritage, Mr. de Maizière said, but may have converted to Christianity.

“Clues continue to be examined as to whether he converted to Christianity,” Mr. de Maizière said. “At any rate, his parents say he didn't live a religious life in any religious community.”

Write to Anton Troianovski at anton.troianovski@wsj.com and Christopher Alessi atchristopher.alessi@wsj.com


----------



## TruthSeeker

Love And War said:


> So the Germans helped create Israel..am I right? Because of the genocide......ja?



Yes. Sympathy for the plight of European Jews was the key factor in USA and European support of the UN partition declaration in November, 1947. Truman's recognition of the self-declared State of Israel the following May, 1948 was primarily motivated as a recompense for the suffering of European Jewry at the hands of Nazi Germany and her allies, including several Arab States. Had Germany not created the Holocaust, the USA and the UN might not have supported the self-declared State of Israel. Had there not been a European Holocaust, there probably would not now be a State of Israel. Hence, I believe that "Germany" is largely responsible for there now being a State of Israel.


----------



## Love And War

TruthSeeker said:


> Yes. Sympathy for the plight of European Jews was the key factor in USA and European support of the UN partition declaration in November, 1947. Truman's recognition of the self-declared State of Israel the following May, 1948 was primarily motivated as a recompense for the suffering of European Jewry at the hands of Nazi Germany and her allies, including several Arab States. Had Germany not created the Holocaust, the USA and the UN might not have supported the self-declared State of Israel. Had there not been a European Holocaust, there probably would not now be a State of Israel. Hence, I believe that "Germany" is largely responsible for there now being a State of Israel.


Iranians have a right to kill Germans then?


----------



## Kathin_Singh

BREAKING: Machete wielding man kills woman and injures two others in #Reutlingen Germany



Police captured the attacker.


----------



## TruthSeeker

Love And War said:


> Iranians have a right to kill Germans then?


Don't be stupid. Of course not. European colonization is also not an excuse for contemporary "revenge" by anyone. Human history is full of advised and ill-advised acts by one nation against another. Intelligent nations (and peoples) "get over" injustices and move forward with energy and ambition, not whining and self-pity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

@Vergennes @flamer84 @MarkusS

http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...lahu-akhbar-memorial-munich-shooting-victims/

*‘ISIS Supporters’ Cry ‘Allahu Akbar’ at Memorial To Munich Shooting Victims, Shouted Down By Locals*

Video footage has emerged of confrontations between individuals claimed to be supporters of Islamic State and mourning Germans at a shrine to victims of Friday’s shooting in Munich, while police stand by and explain they are powerless to get involved.

----------------------

Schweiner is correct. When will you take action against those that abuse free speech like this in the most despicable way? Whats wrong with police looking the other way and letting Darwin's theory work for once?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Vergennes said:


> In France,people have been jailed for more than 1 year to jail just for shouting 'allah akbar'.
> Given the recent events,it's not really a thing to do,and it's pure provocation.



Did not know this!

Looks like there is a big difference between France and Germany in this matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

